# Colorful Abstract Smoke



## Photoartomation

Studio photographing of a smoke on a black background


----------



## vinithbraj

Beautiful... :thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Gorgeous


----------



## Ken Rockwell Fan

Grrrreat!!!


----------

